

Can AES-128 Be Cracked With Brute Force? - unreal37
http://www.eetimes.com/design/embedded-internet-design/4372428/How-secure-is-AES-against-brute-force-attacks-

======
unreal37
If you assume:

* Every person on the planet owns 10 computers.

* There are 7 billion people on the planet.

* Each of these computers can test 1 billion key combinations per second.

* On average, you can crack the key after testing 50% of the possibilities.

Then the earth's population can crack one encryption key in
77,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 years!

